Ask HN: How did you stop browsing aimlessly and focus on learning? - throwawayt856
======
WheelsAtLarge
I've learned that you need to set a schedule and get out of the house to get
things done.

So, here's the actions to take:

1) Decide what you want to learn.

2) Make a plan on how you will achieve it.

    
    
      2a)Find a learning source
    
      2b) Define a project that you will create. It does not have to be unique.

Unless you have something in mind just copy something or someone.

    
    
      2c) Set a deadline. It should be relatively short. 1 to 1.5 months. Don't try to learn everything. 

But make it a challenge.

3) Find a place where you will study. Not at home and it should have limited
internet access.

4) Set a schedule. Maybe, every day from 6 to 7

5) Set 1 day for study and the next day for action and review and work time on
your project.

6) Follow thru

The big key is that you need to get out of the house and you need to keep a
schedule. It's very hard to stay disciplined at home.

